# SWITCH REPAIR



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a bunch of switches that have problems. Mostly the plastic simulated tie plates that hold the rail to the ties have rotted of broken off.

Any one done any repair or rebuild of switches?

Have you taken the rails off the switches and applied them to something else for a base?

Got any Pictures.

My thought is to get some 1/4 or 1/2 inch square steel bars ( Something like motor pulley keys) to simulate ties and weld the switch components to the steel ties. 

Before you have a cow.....I run battery power. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just curious, what brand? Aristo stuff is held together by screws, so the little tabs can actually go away no problem in most cases. 

I would consider using a "C" channel piece of steel or whatever metal, and then spot welding the "tie" to the rail. 

Actual welding would most likely warp the rails, and you still have a plastic tie bar between the points, and a plastic frog. 

The spot welder (see the ones from Miller Engineering) will do this quickly without heat. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am hoping to get away with a slight tack weld rather then a full power weld. Just enough to hold it in place. I am also thinking of welding the steel ties to a steel plate.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My solution for this is to simply cut a piece of wood to fit up into the hollow of the broken tie and use Goop to hold it in place essentually glueing the tie back together with the wood as reinforcement. You can "re-spike" the rail into the wood if desired/necessary.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By toddalin on 17 Feb 2011 03:57 PM 
My solution for this is to simply cut a piece of wood to fit up into the hollow of the broken tie and use Goop to hold it in place essentually glueing the tie back together with the wood as reinforcement. You can "re-spike" the rail into the wood if desired/necessary.


That is a interesting approach

How well does it hold up outside?

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, you never did reply as to the brand of switches, if the ties are bad on Aristo switches, I believe the "lifetime" warranty still holds! 

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 18 Feb 2011 11:19 AM 
Posted By toddalin on 17 Feb 2011 03:57 PM 
My solution for this is to simply cut a piece of wood to fit up into the hollow of the broken tie and use Goop to hold it in place essentually glueing the tie back together with the wood as reinforcement. You can "re-spike" the rail into the wood if desired/necessary.


That is a interesting approach

How well does it hold up outside?

JJ


No problems. I used a small nail to re-spike, but later found that I set the gauge too narrow and some cars would derail. I removed the nail and it just hasn't been a problem since.


----------

